# Blues Jr. "Limited Edition" w/ factory "relic'd" tweed...approx value?



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Since I typically deal with vintage amps, I have no idea how to price this one. I acquired it solely for the (non-original) speaker, which I'll be replacing with a generic 50 watt Emi...otherwise original though. It's a Blues Jr and I wouldn't expect the "Limited Edition" or "factory relic" nonsense to account for much so, simply for re-sale then...what's fair?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Since I typically deal with vintage amps, I have no idea how to price this one. I acquired it solely for the (non-original) speaker, which I'll be replacing with a generic 50 watt Emi...otherwise original though. It's a Blues Jr and I wouldn't expect the "Limited Edition" or "factory relic" nonsense to account for much so, simply for re-sale then...what's fair?[/QUOTE
> 
> I know it shouldnt make a difference but USA or MIM? My guestimate would be 400-500 range for USA model.
> Classaxe Guitars in Kemptville have on for 499.00 but cant be sure if its MIM or USA.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

marcos said:


> I know it shouldnt make a difference but USA or MIM? My guestimate would be 400-500 range for USA model. Classaxe Guitars in Kemptville have on for 499.00 but cant be sure if its MIM or USA.



My limited understanding is that the tweed editions were all US-made.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> My limited understanding is that the tweed editions were all US-made.[/QUOTE
> Good to know.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have an original Relic Tweed BJ, with the original Jensen speaker. It is a very good, light weight, dependable amp. It is a few pounds lighter with the Jensen and sounds quite vintage BF and Tweed when dialed in.

I think mine was made in 2003, and it is made in Mexico. There were something like 200 units made like this. It looks priceless and sounds great with a Tele or Strat for '50's through early '80's country and rock. It is not a metal amp with that speaker.

I have many amps, including boutique. I had it up for sale locally once, and nearly sold it to someone in Labrador. I would not sell mine for less than $500 USD. I feel it should be worth $600 CDN.

I still play mine several times a week and it pairs well with other amps in stereo.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds nice Tone Chaser, but I have no attachment to this particular amp and my only interest is in selling it quickly and at a fair price...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

$350 to $400 in excellent shape . Don't matter if it is MIA or MIM. MIA is just closer to the grave being older.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It should disappear pretty quick as a local sale for $350-400. Two or three days tops. 

I would like to find a dead Relic cab and have a Phaez amp built for it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Distortion said:


> $350 to $400 in excellent shape . Don't matter if it is MIA or MIM. MIA is just closer to the grave being older.


The amp is MIA and only a couple of years old so...


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

Blues jr. production switched over to Mexico in 2003. All variants were built there including tweeds from then on. I have an early US made tweed from the Lake Oswego 
factory in Oregon. The rear plate will say Fender USA, but the build location will either say Mexico or USA. It'll be the last line on the plate.
Local Vancouver prices for a Mexi tweed are around $450-500. $550+ for a US built version.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why not do a search on good old eBay?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I just sold mine for $500.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

A quick review of ebay indicates an average of $425 USD on the tweed model (~$550 CAD), which is in line with others who seem to know that US-built model. A member here has contacted me about purchase and seems to think they're doing me a favour @ $400 shipped. Anyway, thanks for all the input folks!

Steve


----------

